# ViaAqua canister filter



## Erik (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, i was looking at canister filters today for a piranha tank, and none of the pet stores around here carry the ehiem filters. Alot of them had fluvol filters but i hear they arent that great and break sometimes. One of the fish shops said the ViaAqua was very good too. Does anyone have know about ViaAqua canister filters or have any experience with them. Because i never heard any people on the net recommend that kind.


----------

